# December 2007 Pool #4 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

18 . . . . . . BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
txdyna65...........
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Tuxguy

Congrats BarneyBandMan!! Please PM you address


----------



## BarneyBandMan

I'm one lucky gorilla. Whoo hoo!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
txdyna65...........
Twill413…….....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........


----------



## kheffelf

congrats


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
txdyna65...........
Twill413…….....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## jloutlaw

Congratulations! PM you address & I'll get a package mailed.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
txdyna65...........
Twill413…….....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Congrats man! PM me your addy and I will send you some fine, hand-rolled cigars.

MCS


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
txdyna65...........
Twill413…….....
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Barney'sFunGirl

Looking forward to the arrival of Barney's winnings, in a strictly advisory capacity of course.:ss


----------



## n3uka

Congrats


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........
Twill413…….....
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## txdyna65

Congrats, PM me your addy please and I'll get something right out to ya.


----------



## gvarsity

Congrats!! I'll probably get them out to ya on wed.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED
Twill413…….....
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## snowy

Congrats. Please PM your address.


----------



## Addiction

I need your address, package will go out this week. And congratulations.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RSPONDED
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED
Twill413…….....
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Twill413

Congrats on the win. I will have something out to you soon. I need your addy though.


----------



## txdyna65

Going out this afternoon 

*DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 7664*


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Whoo Hoo! Can't wait!....:tu

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RSPONDED
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*0307 0020 0001 8758 7664*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## CigarGal

Didn't know this had happened again. Barney, ya need to pm an addy!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......PM SENT
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RSPONDED
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*0307 0020 0001 8758 7664*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........PM SENT


----------



## SMcGregor

Congrats on the win! I'll try to get them out tomorrow to you. 

Shawn


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......PM SENT
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RSPONDED
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*0307 0020 0001 8758 7664*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## jloutlaw

Package mailed today. DC 04072085947009032327

Enjoy!


----------



## Addiction

Your package went in the mail today, will give you DC number when my wife comes home with it.

And could you possibly live on a street with a longer name? My hand cramped up in the HOUR it took to write out your address.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Addiction said:


> And could you possibly live on a street with a longer name? My hand cramped up in the HOUR it took to write out your address.


Sorry Gentleman Jim, but if I advertised that I really live on Easy Street everyone would be jealous and I don't think my cigars would make it to me


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......PM SENT
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............*0407 2085 9470 0903 2327*
Addiction..........*SENT*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## Addiction

BarneyBandMan said:


> Sorry Gentleman Jim, but if I advertised that I really live on Easy Street everyone would be jealous and I don't think my cigars would make it to me


 can understand that I guess but your address is long enough to qualify for winning a Pulitzer if you write it down!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Lottery winnings from txdyna65. Thanks, Kenny. Very nice. Gonna have one this evening:tu


----------



## avo_addict

Congrats, BarneyBandMan. Sorry for the late reply, I was out of town for 3 weeks. I will send the smokes on Monday.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............*0407 2085 9470 0903 2327*
Addiction..........*SENT*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## Addiction

BarneyBandMan said:


> CigarGal........RESPONDED
> avo_addict......RESPONDED
> BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
> Tuxguy............RESPONDED
> jloutlaw............*0407 2085 9470 0903 2327*
> Addiction..........*SENT*
> snowy............RESPONDED
> n3uka............RESPONDED
> txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
> Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
> Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
> gvarsity..........RESPONDED
> kheffelf........RESPONDED
> SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


DC 0479 9941 7650 1405 3822


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............*0407 2085 9470 0903 2327*
Addiction..........*0479 9941 7650 1405 3822*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........*0103 8555 7492 5803 6841*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received packages from addiction and jloutlaw today. Wow, these guys don't mess around:tu

Here is addiction's damage










Here is booty from jloutlaw










I'm blown away :ss:ss


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED
gvarsity..........*0103 8555 7492 5803 6841*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## Tuxguy

out today DC# 0307 1790 0005 2242 6756


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Finally sent today:

0103 8555 7491 7611 4393


MCS


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*0307 1790 0005 2242 6756*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
Major Captain Silly........*0103 8555 7491 7611 4393*
gvarsity..........*0103 8555 7492 5803 6841*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received from gvarsity today. Thanks, Bob!!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*0307 1790 0005 2242 6756*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....RESPONDED
Major Captain Silly........*0103 8555 7491 7611 4393*
gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## Twill413

congrats!

0418 9999 4800 3203 9790


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Twill413 said:


> congrats!


Thanks Twill:tu

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*0307 1790 0005 2242 6756*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;..... *0418 9999 4800 3203 9790*
Major Captain Silly........*0103 8555 7491 7611 4393*
gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## n3uka

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............0307 1790 0005 2242 6756
jloutlaw............RECEIVED
Addiction..........RECEIVED
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............0103 8555 7492 4136 3695 
txdyna65...........RECEIVED
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;..... 0418 9999 4800 3203 9790
Major Captain Silly........0103 8555 7491 7611 4393
gvarsity..........RECEIVED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED

Sorry for the delay


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received yesterday from Twill413. Thanks!!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received yesterday from tuxguy. Thanks, tux!!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received yesterday from avo addict. Thanks, Jim!!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............*0103 8555 7492 4136 3695* 
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED*
Major Captain Silly........*0103 8555 7491 7611 4393*
gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received today from Major Captain Silly. Thanks, Scott. Very nice:tu


----------



## n3uka

> Your item was delivered at 4:13 PM on January 14, 2008 in


Hoping you got it


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received from n3uka yesterday. Sorry for the pic delay...been too hectic the last 24hrs. Thanks! Looking forward to diving in:tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........RESPONDED
avo_addict......*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............*RECEIVED*
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED*
Major Captain Silly........*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## CigarGal

Here it comes!
0306 1070 0005 0983 2604


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Whoo Hooo! The smokes so far have been great. This is a good pool! :tu

CigarGal........ *0306 1070 0005 0983 2604*
avo_addict......*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............*RECEIVED*
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED*
Major Captain Silly........*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received yesterday from Cigargal. Thanks!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............*RECEIVED*
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED*
Major Captain Silly........*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## SMcGregor

Sorry for the extended delay on my part. I sent it out Friday afternoon. Here are the numbers..

0307 0020 0001 5535 4144

Shawn



BarneyBandMan said:


> CigarGal........*RECEIVED*
> avo_addict......*RECEIVED*
> BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
> Tuxguy............*RECEIVED*
> jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
> Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
> snowy............RESPONDED
> n3uka............*RECEIVED*
> txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
> Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED*
> Major Captain Silly........*RECEIVED*
> gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
> kheffelf........RESPONDED
> SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## snowy

Sorry for the extended delay. Sent today. DC#01038555749273353619


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received yesterday from SMcGregor. Thanks, Scott!!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............*0103 8555 7492 7335 3619*
n3uka............*RECEIVED*
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED*
Major Captain Silly........*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........*RECEIVED*


----------



## kheffelf

Went out just now
0307190000498303310


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received today from snowy. Thanks, snowy!! :tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............*RECEIVED*
n3uka............*RECEIVED*
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED*
Major Captain Silly........*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........*0307190000498303310*
SMcGregor...........*RECEIVED*


----------



## CigarGal

Barney,
As I look thru the pics I see a lot of fivers. I thought the payoff on the lottery was three cigars. Maybe it is gorilla math, but I hope I didn't short change ya.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

CigarGal said:


> Barney,
> As I look thru the pics I see a lot of fivers. I thought the payoff on the lottery was three cigars. Maybe it is gorilla math, but I hope I didn't short change ya.


*Gorilla math at its normal pace... you did fine. Besides, being the cigar-whore Barney is... he knows where to find more free smokes to support his habit. :r*


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal said:


> Barney,
> As I look thru the pics I see a lot of fivers. I thought the payoff on the lottery was three cigars. Maybe it is gorilla math, but I hope I didn't short change ya.


I enjoy all the cigars and have seen nothing short. But I think there is a chubby on its way to my house before long. Who knows what may happen!!:ss

(SmokeyJoe calling _*me*_ a cigar ho. I don't think he's bought a cigar in months...) 
Now please excuse me, I have cigars to roll around in....:chk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

BarneyBandMan said:


> I enjoy all the cigars and have seen nothing short. But I think there is a chubby on its way to my house before long. Who knows what may happen!!:ss
> 
> (SmokeyJoe calling _*me*_ a cigar ho. I don't think he's bought a cigar in months...)
> Now please excuse me, I have cigars to roll around in....:chk


Just joshing, Barney! Enjoy the great smokes... :r


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Received today from kheffelf. Thanks!


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........LUCKY
Tuxguy............*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........*RECEIVED*
snowy............*RECEIVED*
n3uka............*RECEIVED*
txdyna65...........*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED*
Major Captain Silly........*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........*RECEIVED*
SMcGregor...........*RECEIVED

*Looks like this is done. Thanks again everyone! :ss


----------

